# One more time!



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I am sold on the idea being an SJ. I use Si-Ne blatantly, but I don't know if I use Te-Fi, or Fe-Ti.' I am stuck on my values. I would really appreciate it if you guys helped me out by asking me some questions. 

Thanks


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

No one...?

Well, you know my outgoing, human Spock argument :laughing:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> No one...?
> 
> Well, you know my outgoing, human Spock argument :laughing:


Wow, people. Seriously?  Haha.

You know, I've written a chorus of a song in that time? A song not even in English  Haha.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Wow, people. Seriously?  Haha.
> 
> You know, I've written a chorus of a song in that time? A song not even in English  Haha.


You should post it, maybe it'll tell us something :tongue:


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Which traits do you tend to value in people?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Which traits do you tend to value in people?


Good question. As you know, everyone has different traits which certain people value in certain situations e.g a working environment or a suport group. You have to appropriate for the correct environment a lot of times-- well, at least from experience it's helped me a lot-- anyway. 

The traits I value in other people are:

■ Well-roundedness (not sure this is an exact trait, but I do like a well-rounded person).

■ Adaptability (yes, it takes some people longer than others, but I found being adapatable helpful to me).

■ Resiliance (To a degree. Not talking about emotionally as such, just resilant in general).

■ Helpfulness (In general. Not being selfish. Helping you if you need help, and can help you).

■ A degree of logic (You don't have to be a rocket scientist, just have common sense and an understanding of logic).

■ Wisdom (Yes. Feed me wisdom from your stories, wise one )

■ Compassion (Self explanitory)

■ Tolerance (I am actually quite a tolerant person, and respect others differences [as long as they aren't special snowflakes doing shit for attention, like 'Otherkin' stuff], and I expect people to do so also.)

■ Confidence (To a degree. I know not everyone is assertive, and extroverted, but I like to see peoples confidence shine through).

■ Strong-willed

■ Friendly (You don't have to be an open book, just assuring and calming). 

Yeah, I think that's it. That's all I can think of right now. That question wrecked my brain.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

You mention that you like compassion, which is wonderful, but do you also have a tendency to trust causes over what some people may want?

Is there a certain way you like to portray yourself in public? and do you actively try to be seen that way or hope that others will pick up on it by themselves?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> You mention that you like compassion, which is wonderful, but do you also have a tendency to trust causes over what some people may want?
> 
> Is there a certain way you like to portray yourself in public? and do you actively try to be seen that way or hope that others will pick up on it by themselves?


Hm, good question. Honestly, it depends on the situation. If I know what someone or peoples wants/needs, I will give it to them as best as I can, but if there are causes to someone's issues, I will try my best to dechiper the cause of their problems and give them practical advice surrounding the situation. If not, I will send them somewhere else, or link them somewhere else. 

In public? I generally tend to be 'the clown' in public. I am outgoing, assertive, appear scary to people when they see me for the first time, but in general once we start talking I am warm, 'nice' (yes, people have called me that before. Shocker), hilarious and understanding. 

In general, a lot of people don't see me behind closed doors. They only know and judge me from my 'extroverted persona'. But again, I think a lot of people are in the same boat. We only let out closest friends/family see our other sides to us. The ones we give our everything to. 

As I said, I think people do pick up on my extroverted persona, and judge me based on that. After all, we all have roles to play in society, like the archetypes portrayed in movies etc. Even the bad guys have roles to play. To me, society is this way for a reason. 

Society as a whole was never built to last. It knew its demise back in the early days, and is clinging on for life until the end of its functioning ability. 

After the shit hits the fan, the truth will come out. The apocolypse will be revealed.

Phew *Takes a deep breath. Bursts out laughing* I think that's all I have for that answer. Have fun reading it. Lol.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

You're in charge of a project, when one of your subordinates doesn't submit his work product. He tells you that he's been feeling a bit down, not work related, but something going on at home. What's your response? Both thought process and action, if you will.

Coming back to your office in the morning, you find that someone's rifled through your files! Are you more upset that someone has been in your office or that you'll now have to check to make sure everything is there? Why?

At lunch, a friend tells you to do something you think is silly. How do you get around doing it?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

I'd ask something but that'd assume I understand Te. If a part of the system doesn't work for you would you still willingly use the system and just ignore and/or replace the part that you don't like?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Hm, good question. Honestly, it depends on the situation. If I know what someone or peoples wants/needs, I will give it to them as best as I can, but if there are causes to someone's issues, I will try my best to dechiper the cause of their problems and give them practical advice surrounding the situation. If not, I will send them somewhere else, or link them somewhere else.


What you describe here is to be Reasonable, which is a trait for Thinkers. You look at people and try to figure out their precise needs and give that to them. People's problems are "solved" in much the same way all other problems are solved; by figuring out a cause and then give the tools to overcome it. A feeler is much more likely to personalize such matters and prefer to "talk it out" if they can. 



> In public? I generally tend to be 'the clown' in public. I am outgoing, assertive, appear scary to people when they see me for the first time, but in general once we start talking I am warm, 'nice' (yes, people have called me that before. Shocker), hilarious and understanding.


That appears extroverted to me.



> In general, a lot of people don't see me behind closed doors. They only know and judge me from my 'extroverted persona'. But again, I think a lot of people are in the same boat. We only let out closest friends/family see our other sides to us. The ones we give our everything to.
> 
> As I said, I think people do pick up on my extroverted persona, and judge me based on that. After all, we all have roles to play in society, like the archetypes portrayed in movies etc. Even the bad guys have roles to play. To me, society is this way for a reason.


Nice reflection



> Society as a whole was never built to last. It knew its demise back in the early days, and is clinging on for life until the end of its functioning ability.
> 
> After the shit hits the fan, the truth will come out. The apocolypse will be revealed.
> 
> Phew *Takes a deep breath. Bursts out laughing* I think that's all I have for that answer. Have fun reading it. Lol.


:happy:

I think your values about people were indicative of a Sensing preference. They were very reasonable and certainly good. An intuitor might have given some pretty original and far-fetched answers to the same question. My best guess so far is therefore ESTx.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> You're in charge of a project, when one of your subordinates doesn't submit his work product. He tells you that he's been feeling a bit down, not work related, but something going on at home. What's your response? Both thought process and action, if you will.
> 
> Coming back to your office in the morning, you find that someone's rifled through your files! Are you more upset that someone has been in your office or that you'll now have to check to make sure everything is there? Why?
> 
> At lunch, a friend tells you to do something you think is silly. How do you get around doing it?


Let me break this question down into three parts:

■ Okay, picture this scenario:

Tim hasn't submitted his project. I first of all ask him why. He has found out his Grandma who lives with him has been diagnosed with cancer. He has given me a genuine reason as to why he hasn't completed the project, and I know Tim is a decent guy and has a track record of being honest and I see a call to the clinic on his screen. I give him an extension onto his project time. 

And I also tell him he can come and speak to me if he needs some support/help or just someone to speak to in general or if he needs linked to a support group. I will try my best to help him and be as understanding as I can in this situation. 

If this was a situation where Tim was trying to take advantage of me, and trying to get an extension based on flimsy reasoning, I wouldn't let him. I don't like people trying to take advantage of me. This is why I am so overprotective and sometimes skeptical of things I guess.

■ Let's say I come back to my office, and I find out Jenny (one of Tim's best friends) has come in and rifled through my files to find the outline of an important project we are developing as a team. She found what she was looking for, but she never told me. 

How would I react? To be fair, I would be a bit of both. I'd be upset that Jenny raided my office without my permission and annoyed at her. I would also blame myself for not locking my office door. But in a sense, I would blame myself for not locking my door properly, but I would also have thought that Jenny would have known better. 
I know Jenny is respectful, but I never would have tought she would have rifled through my stuff without asking me first. If she had of told me, I would have went and photocopied the plans for her. Why did she feel the need to sneaky in the first place? And her telling me would have been more efficient on time and paper. This was our only copt. What if she loses or misplaces this copy and screws us all over? We would have to retake our notes and I would have to re-print everything, thus setting us back even further... Jenny why? >.< Why do this to us?! 

I would also be annoyed about having to re-arrange things. I took an hour and a half sorting everything into alphabetic order, and color coding each section. As much as I would like to get Jenny in here and force her to help me sort things out, she is clueless to my organization and me shouting at her would set us back even more. And besides I can't shout at Jenny. She's too cute 

■ Silly as in logically silly or a dare? I wouldn't do it if I was the project leader, because then it would set a bad example to the other members of the group.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I'd ask something but that'd assume I understand Te. If a part of the system doesn't work for you would you still willingly use the system and just ignore and/or replace the part that you don't like?


A system? I don't always use systems, but when I do, I make sure they work. Haha

In all seriousness though, I only use a system when I find one necessary to impliment. I am not much of a strategist either, and I usually plan stuff as I go along too. If I need to.

As for the most part, I am content with using a system if I understand it and know it will be affective.. Not just logic based systems, people based ones too. Organizational ones. System systems haha. If they make life easier for me and others, that is.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks Te to me.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Looks Te to me.


Hm. I dunno. In general, I like to fart about, have a good time, socialize talk to loads of different people, act like an idiot. Sometimes I am the happy, jolly, fat epitome of an Fe-Dom stereotype. Again, screw stereotypes. 

I dunno. I think I do use Te. The most ironic thing was in school, every teacher commented ony lack of organisational skills throughout grade and high school. My reports usually went something like this:

'Lucho is great. Lucho is intelligent, creative, has a good grasp for reasoning. Can show pros and cons of a situation but has the worst organizational skills know to mankind. Lucho needs to calm down. Lucho needs to stop talking to and distracting the other pupils. Lucho needs to do homework. Lucho reminds me of the Beetles.' 

Not an exaggeration. One teacher seriously said I reminded him of the Beetles. What drugs he was on, no-one knows.

Hm, I dunno. When I am out and about, I am am usually animated for no reason. I mimic people well, copy important people's body language and am a general charmer. People like me for some reason. Again, might be Ne. 

Well, either Fe or Fi is repressed in me. I know something is missing from the Lucho puzzle. What though?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Let me break this question down into three parts:
> 
> ■ Okay, picture this scenario:
> 
> ...


Again you frame it all in the most logical way possible. You also looked for evidence of Tim's decency by checking out his record. It's very ST. 



> If this was a situation where Tim was trying to take advantage of me, and trying to get an extension based on flimsy reasoning, I wouldn't let him. I don't like people trying to take advantage of me. This is why I am so overprotective and sometimes skeptical of things I guess.


Of course we're all afraid of being taken advantage of, but in case you often get cautious about this due to "flimsy reasoning" it is again an indication of Thinking, and a bit of Sensing even, and underdeveloped Feeling. Most intuitors would try to, as it were, see behind the curtain to find out why Tim behaved like that, and even more so as an NF. 



> ■ Let's say I come back to my office, and I find out Jenny (one of Tim's best friends) has come in and rifled through my files to find the outline of an important project we are developing as a team. She found what she was looking for, but she never told me.
> 
> How would I react? To be fair, I would be a bit of both. I'd be upset that Jenny raided my office without my permission and annoyed at her. I would also blame myself for not locking my office door. But in a sense, I would blame myself for not locking my door properly, but I would also have thought that Jenny would have known better.
> I know Jenny is respectful, but I never would have tought she would have rifled through my stuff without asking me first. If she had of told me, I would have went and photocopied the plans for her. Why did she feel the need to sneaky in the first place? And her telling me would have been more efficient on time and paper. This was our only copt. What if she loses or misplaces this copy and screws us all over? We would have to retake our notes and I would have to re-print everything, thus setting us back even further... Jenny why? >.< Why do this to us?!
> ...


I'm starting not to like this imaginary Jenny. She's a big frustration to say the least. Anyway, at least according to your description you stay cold-headed even in such a complicated situation, which is very positive indeed. The things that come to your mind are again concerning the logic of the situation more than the trust this girl has broken (value assessment), which you luckily didn't got too upset about, which is often the case of inferior Feeling. 

How do you feel about being an ESTP?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

I've ENTJ cousin he is pretty much fish in socializing thing. And I'm like... You've seen me.  So your social skills don't have to stem from high Fx function.

BTW, I brought that gif up because Donna Noble is ESTJ.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Arrggh! One says xSTP and the other ESTJ. I'm shadowing myself. I really am Mr. Shadow.
@Greyhart- Why do you think ESTJ? 
@UnicornRainbowLove - Why do you think ESTP?

Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn lol haha. Hehe. Whee! 

Break down each function please.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Arrggh! One says xSTP and the other ESTJ. I'm shadowing myself. I really am Mr. Shadow.
> @Greyhart- Why do you think ESTJ?
> @UnicornRainbowLove - Why do you think ESTP?
> 
> Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn lol haha. Hehe. Whee!


Because where's Se and I see Te.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Because where's Se and I see Te.


I read somewhere that Auxiliary Fe was common in someone who is/was hard to type. They are chameleons and change a lot. I doubt I have Aux Fe though.

Am I a Te-Machine though? Rage Against The Te!


----------

